# n/a l28 question



## 280SA90 (Apr 22, 2010)

to get 350hp out of an l28 if i wanna run n/a? what will it take?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

deep pockets and alot of custom fabrication


----------



## 280SA90 (Apr 22, 2010)

you dont think i could get 350 if i did a lot of internal work? such as high compression pistons, cam, crank? along with intake exhaust and ignition?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

but where are you gonna find these parts? remember 30yr old vehicle... these parts are not gonna be new, they are not gonna be easy to find and when you combine both of those its not gonna be cheap... since they wont be new they will most likely need to be cleaned up and depending on the part possibly remachined...

one thing to remember is that the L28 only had 170hp back when it was brand new, add 30yrs of use and its prolly sitting down around the 150hp mark... maybe lower...

i think getting 350hp out of the l28 n/a is most likely unacheiveable... and unrealistic...

i think your best bet is to do a swap and get rid of the l28... maybe turn it into some kind of modern art or a coffee table...

go with an RB25DET or if you want to kep costs down swap in a chev 350 small block...a friend of mine did the 350swap and that car is now a BEAST to drive... i drove another friends l28 280z and it felt like a sporty commuter car compared to the swaped 280z


----------



## 280SA90 (Apr 22, 2010)

I originally wanted to throw a 350 in it but then i thought about everything else i would have to do such as swap the tranny. I dont want an automatic and from what i hear it is a pain to put any kind of tremec in it. I would also have to change out the rear end which will cost more $$$. if i went with that rb25 what trans should i go with?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

if you go rb25 get the tranny that it comes with...

your best bet is to get a half-cut car preferably a R33 gts skyline, also get the drive shaft and the rear end to be safe... this way you have everything you need to do the swap...


----------



## 280SA90 (Apr 22, 2010)

what is the best way to eliminate the cats from the l28? im doin a few things to this motor to make it reliable for a daily driver until i can buy the rb25


----------



## skittle (Apr 27, 2010)

Ok heres the real deal on the L28. From the factory it came with a reported 170hp. That is of course not at the wheels. Realistaclly its closer to around 120hp. To get closer to the 300hp mark on an N/A is to do some major head work and upgrade to a stroker 3.1. 

You can get a deisel crank out of a 80's Maxima but are really hard to find. The best cheapest way to get 300hp is to do a Turbo swap from a 81-83 280zxt. Then upgrade to a t3/t4 turbo, FMIC, MBC, Supra 440 injectors and a standalone fuel management system. 

Now the next best thing is to do the SBC swap. You might be able to do it cheaper than the turbo depending on where you live. Look up Jags That Run they sell a swap kit (motor and tranny mounts). 

I'm in the middle of that swap myself with a 94 Camaro SS LT1. 

As to the RB25/26 if done correctly will run around 8-10K. You will need a custom oil pan, mounts, ect...


----------



## OriginalFairlady (Jun 26, 2011)

Shadao said:


> but where are you gonna find these parts? remember 30yr old vehicle... these parts are not gonna be new, they are not gonna be easy to find and when you combine both of those its not gonna be cheap... since they wont be new they will most likely need to be cleaned up and depending on the part possibly remachined...
> 
> one thing to remember is that the L28 only had 170hp back when it was brand new, add 30yrs of use and its prolly sitting down around the 150hp mark... maybe lower...
> 
> ...




The most I have ever seen from an NA l28 was around 300hp...it was done with very high compression.

I think he used a stock l28 from a 1980zx-83zx that has simesed castings on the block. Which actually is the better l28 because they are higher compression than ones used in the 280z.

He also used a diesel crank and immidiately brought the stroke to 2.9l

He used ka24 pistons

I believe he also used a triple mikuni carburator set up

Robello header

stage 2 cam

electric fans

electric fuel pump and waterpump

I think he shaved a few pounds off his flywheel.

lightweight damper

Of course there are a lot of specs and bits from the engine build but generally thats a 3.1 stroker with a healty torque curve starting at 2,000rpm all the way up to redline. (which is pretty high) Do that with a v8 or turbo engine :loser:

I also like the sound of a vintage race engine...2 valves per cylinder at 7,000+ rpms is pure bliss.

If u want to save money, a stroker and a rb series is not the way to go.

The best bang for the buck would probably be a 1980zx p54 block, n47 head from a maxima 2.4 I6, the flattop simesed block of the later zx engine and the high quench head means u have a higher compression engine. total would run you around 400-500 dollars. This is the setup I use and I run mid 14's in the quarter mile. The trick is to use this set up on a very early 240z because they are incredibly lighter than the 280z, about 500lbs lighter in fact. I have no problem blowing up my f54 block because I can get the whole engine for around 300 dollars...now hows that for cheap and fast.


----------



## skittle (Apr 27, 2010)

If you get a chance check out Zcar.com and look up "norm the 12 sec su dude" He is running low 12's just using dual SU's and more modified stuff. No real need for tripples even though the do look very pretty under the hood. 

Now as far as weight of the car yes the 240 is alot lighter but the 280z's had an upgraded rear end (r200), beefier suspension, and better brakes. 

It really depends on how you plan on driving your car. My LT1 setup cost under $2500 total and can easily out run my friends rb25det NEO 240z. My setup weighs less than his so our cars are close to the same weight (i have mine pretty much gutted, no AC/heater or sound system).


----------

